# Over 100 resumes Sent



## Amber (Sep 17, 2011)

I am becoming quite frustrated and discouraged. I have sent out over 100 resumes, spoke to countless people, had one scheduled interview/resume drop off (idk some say well look at your resume during the interview?), and NO call backs.....and the one interview thing the guy wasn't even there when I was told to come? Yeah.... Ive basically went down the phone book, with in a 50 mile radius, regardless of their reputation and got their fax number, whether or not they where hiring, and sent my resume. 

Oh guess I should say I'm a new EMT-B. And am enrolled in the medic program as well. Im not new to the medical field, I've been a medical assistant (yes i know, so not the same as an EMT, but I have better knowelege than the average joe blow new emt) since '04.

Any Ideas?


----------



## BEorP (Sep 18, 2011)

Where are you located?

And do you call to follow-up after sending resumes in or just wait around hoping to hear something?


----------



## Aidey (Sep 18, 2011)

BEorP said:


> Where are you located?



You have to ask? 

My advice, move out of California.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 18, 2011)

Amber,

Faxing your resume isn't going to cut it.  You need to drop off your resume, call them directly, apply via their websites, and be persistent.  There are jobs out there to those willing to go the extra mile.  Good luck!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 18, 2011)

MMiz said:


> Amber,
> 
> Faxing your resume isn't going to cut it.  You need to drop off your resume, call them directly, apply via their websites, and be persistent.  There are jobs out there to those willing to go the extra mile.  Good luck!



Quoted for truth.

I don't wanna sound harsh, but I have never had a problem getting a job. Gone from job to job for the last 4 years (by personal choice) with minimal down time. It's not that hard to get a job, just put in the leg work and the time, be persistent but not annoying. Be professional and confident, but not cocky.


----------



## Katy (Sep 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> . It's not that hard to get a job.


Actually, in some locations it is...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> Actually, in some locations it is...



Actually it doesn't matter... It HOW you do it.... If you wanna do what everybody else does, ya it's hard... if you wanna set yourself apart.. then no its easy.


----------



## Katy (Sep 18, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Actually it doesn't matter... It HOW you do it.... If you wanna do what everybody else does, ya it's hard... if you wanna set yourself apart.. then no its easy.


No, it isn't. If there is virtually no jobs in your area, or no  jobs that fit your qualifications, you can't get the job. And stop trying to argue.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> And stop trying to argue.



Pot, kettle.  Kettle, pot.  It's a pleasure to introduce the two of you.  I hope you have a long and fruitful relationship.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> No, it isn't. If there is virtually no jobs in your area, or no  jobs that fit your qualifications, you can't get the job. And stop trying to argue.



I live in southern california.....I got a job 25 days after I became Nationally Registered at a large ift company.....its called being motivated and not picky....knowing your :censored::censored::censored::censored: and going to a reputable emt school helps....also if by "in your area" you mean 10 mile radius of your house it isnt going to happen be prepared to commute up to 50 miles if not theres a mcdonalds down the street waiting for applications.


----------



## Katy (Sep 18, 2011)

Callen909 said:


> I live in southern california.....I got a job 25 days after I became Nationally Registered at a large ift company.....its called being motivated and not picky....knowing your :censored::censored::censored::censored: and going to a reputable emt school helps....


I wasn't even talking about Southern California...


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> I wasn't even talking about Southern California...



yea I know you weren't but it being one of the harder places to get an emt job I thought I'd post.....plus im trying to be motivating that its possible....dont wanna roll into a employment thread and agree that its hard and have a huge pity party lol


----------



## Katy (Sep 18, 2011)

Callen909 said:


> yea I know you weren't but it being one of the harder places to get an emt job I thought I'd post.....plus im trying to be motivating that its possible....dont wanna roll into a employment thread and agree that its hard and have a huge pity party lol


Agreed, no pity party needed.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> No, it isn't. If there is virtually no jobs in your area, or no  jobs that fit your qualifications, you can't get the job. And stop trying to argue.



Dude YOU are the one who started the argument.

No one said in your area, but it's not hard to get a job. You have to set yourself out from everyone else, that includes the willingness to relocate for your employment.

It may not be the job you WANT where you want, but it's not hard to get a job.


----------



## epipusher (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Dude YOU are the one who started the argument.
> 
> No one said in your area, but it's not hard to get a job. You have to set yourself out from everyone else, that includes the willingness to relocate for your employment.
> 
> It may not be the job you WANT where you want, but it's not hard to get a job.



dawt. I just moved two states away for a better Paramedic job.


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

Im in houston, well close to, I have went to several locations, and tried to drop off resumes, and they said you have to go to our website, then email resumes. So after wasting so much gas, that I dont have, I started calling first. I called just about every place at least twice now, (maybe not using the right words and becoming annoying? I simply say "Hi, this is Amber last name, I was wondering if you have had a chance to take alook at my resume yet" and their reply is always "No not yet, but if we are interested well call you" so ughhhh....


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

epipusher said:


> dawt. I just moved two states away for a better Paramedic job.



Im not in the position to move....Im married, he owns a business, a mother of a special needs kiddo, so we have to stay close to her docs, and a student, so need to stay close to the school.......Also Im 25, and own my home and land, it seems counter productive to move and have to achieve that again.


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Dude YOU are the one who started the argument.
> 
> No one said in your area, but it's not hard to get a job. You have to set yourself out from everyone else, that includes the willingness to relocate for your employment.
> 
> It may not be the job you WANT where you want, but it's not hard to get a job.



I dont care what job it is.....as of last night, Ive even started putting resumes in for freaking medical assistant positions, now, those for night jobs are hard to come by.....I only say night jobs on those because they generally dont wanna work around school.


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> Agreed, no pity party needed.



Sorry this wasnt intended as a pity party, it was anyone have any advice post.


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> I don't wanna sound harsh, but I have never had a problem getting a job. Gone from job to job for the last 4 years (by personal choice) with minimal down time. It's not that hard to get a job, just put in the leg work and the time, be persistent but not annoying. Be professional and confident, but not cocky.



Ive never had a problem getting a job either. Until now that is....


----------



## silver (Sep 18, 2011)

Getting a job has a large part to do with your presentation. The whole application process is like a commercial of yourself. You need to get the employers interested in you (while not lying).

Work on redeveloping your resume constantly. 

I notice you said that you drop a resume, but do you include a cover letter?
Resume drops are kind of a no no. Rather go and fill out applications, talk with people, and show you are actually interested.


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

Callen909 said:


> I live in southern california.....I got a job 25 days after I became Nationally Registered at a large ift company.....its called being motivated and not picky....knowing your :censored::censored::censored::censored: and going to a reputable emt school helps....also if by "in your area" you mean 10 mile radius of your house it isnt going to happen be prepared to commute up to 50 miles if not theres a mcdonalds down the street waiting for applications.



I said 50 miles......Im in a small town, I know im going to have to go to Houston to find decent work.


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

silver said:


> Getting a job has a large part to do with your presentation. The whole application process is like a commercial of yourself. You need to get the employers interested in you (while not lying).
> 
> Work on redeveloping your resume constantly.
> 
> ...



The resume drop/interview they told me to come in at that time. And yes I do include a cover letter......Ya know what, maybe everything just needs revamped....ill post them maybe yall can help with that aspect?


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

Yea I had no idea what to put in a cover letter for this field, so I used the search function here  and found one and editied it to fit me....

Coverletter

Amber 
Address
email
Phone number
(all above have actual info of course.)


Dear #Comany name/Contact person,

I am seeking a full time position with your team in the #Company name and location. I am a calm, focused, organized and detail-oriented team player with a strong work ethic and an enormous desire to continually enhance and improve my patient care. As part of my continuing education I have earned my EMT-Basic and I am approximately one month out from testing for my NREMT-Intermediate. As well as, I have been accepted to the challenge EMT-P program. 

I strive to be the humble employee who will happily pick up a shift, volunteer to float, flip days and nights to help the schedule, do your admission history, clean your patient and your room, or watch your extra patients when your priority becomes a crashing patient. All that I ask is a chance to learn from your expertise and that you make me the provider that you have become. I am excited to present this resume and hopeful that my experience, interests and education will make me the leading candidate for a position with your team. References are available upon request and I am available at any time by phone or email.

Sincerely, 
Amber Herr


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

Resume


Amber 
Address
Email
Phone number


OBJECTIVE: EMT Basic position where my training will promote excellent health care.

EDUCATION:
LoneStar College-Montgomery 06/11-08/11 Conroe, Texas
EMT-Basic Program, 2011
Remington College-Houston 07/04-04/05 Houston, Texas
Medical Assisting Program, 2005 Graduated: April, 2005


CERTIFICATIONS:
BLS Certified
OSHA
HIPPA
EMT-Basic
Medical Assistant
RPT

ADMINISTRATIVE SKILLS:
Microsoft Office 2000
Typing WPM-55
Medical Manager
Med soft

CLINICAL SKILLS;
Patient Assessments Skills
Basic Lab Procedures
Drug Administration

EXPERIENCE:

RAJ Medical Center 01/07- 08/07
Shepherd, Texas
Medical Back and Front Office Assistant
Duties: Answer Multi line phone system, upkeep patient charts, Order Supplies, Preform EKG's, blood draw on adults and children, Greet and assist with sign in procedures, assist in the diagnosis and treatment of Patients. 


Calvary Medical Clinic P.A. 12/05-12/06 
Livingston, Texas
Medical Back Office Assistant
Duties: Blood draw (Pedi and Adults), Give injections (both immunizations and treatment injections), Greet and room patients, Answer multi-line phone system, Upkeep on patient charts, oxygen tanks, crash carts, and inventory, Order supplies, Aid in the consul of patients and their parents, Tray set up, Aid the provider with different procedures, including but not limited to, I&D, Pap smears, Circumcisions, Minor removal of a foreign body, etc. 


Kingwood Urgent Care 07/05-09/05 
Kingwood, Texas
Medical Front Office Assistant
Duties: Answer multi-phone line system, Greeted patients, Filed patient charts, Data entry, Account receivable, Reformed daily close-outs, Assisted the office manager with various duties.

Woman's Wellness Center of Liberty County 04/05-07/05 
Cleveland, Texas
Medical Back office Assistant
Duties: Vital signs, Injections, Urinalysis, Answered phones, Greeted patients, Roomed patients, Data entry, Tray setups, Fetal monitoring, Helped Doctor with pap smears, And various procedures.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2011)

You have large unexplained gap in employment 2007-2011.  Big red flag.

A brief explanation such as Homemaker 2007-2011 or Student 2007-2011, Incarcerated State Penn j/k.  Something to explain the gap especially since it encompasses recent time.


----------



## silver (Sep 18, 2011)

medic417 said:


> You have large unexplained gap in employment 2007-2011.  Big red flag.
> 
> A brief explanation such as Homemaker 2007-2011 or Student 2007-2011, Incarcerated State Penn j/k.  Something to explain the gap especially since it encompasses recent time.



+1

Additionally, it appears that you did not stay at a job for very long.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2011)

Amber said:


> Yea I had no idea what to put in a cover letter for this field, so I used the search function here  and found one and editied it to fit me....
> 
> Coverletter
> 
> ...



The points in bold sound funny. You need to have one cover letter for ambulance companies. And one for Medical assisting. 

In the ambulance you will talk about your ems training. In Medical assisting you talk about that schooling. 

You wont be cleaning rooms on an ambulance. And "provider you have become" eh You wanna be the best provider you can be. Say something like I can't wait to be on the same level as the reputation your company up holds. Something like that.


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

medic417 said:


> You have large unexplained gap in employment 2007-2011.  Big red flag.
> 
> A brief explanation such as Homemaker 2007-2011 or Student 2007-2011, Incarcerated State Penn j/k.  Something to explain the gap especially since it encompasses recent time.



Ok I had a job as a cake decorator from 07-09 then i had a 28 week preemie and have had to spend full time taking care of her, so how would I word this? I thought you only put like medical experience on an medical resume?


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> The points in bold sound funny. You need to have one cover letter for ambulance companies. And one for Medical assisting.
> 
> In the ambulance you will talk about your ems training. In Medical assisting you talk about that schooling.
> 
> You wont be cleaning rooms on an ambulance. And "provider you have become" eh You wanna be the best provider you can be. Say something like I can't wait to be on the same level as the reputation your company up holds. Something like that.



 I should have said this one was for an ER, as an ER tech....makes total since now right?

Should I add a paragraph in my cover letter to something of this effect?

Also, please note the large absence in my last medical position, from 07-09 I worked as a cake decorator for New Beginnings Wedding Chapel in Cleveland, TX. In '09 I had a daughter what was a micro-preemie and have had to spend all of my time ensuring her health, and getting her to a point where she would be accepted in to a daycare, so I could pursue my medical career further.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 18, 2011)

What is this "OSHA" certification you documented? Also, it is HIPAA, not HIPPA. Typos on a resume are not well received. The gap in employment has already been addressed, but I too will emphasize that you do need to account for those dates.

Amber,
           Here's my issue with what you typed. In previous threads, I submitted to you some valuable information on how to find an EMT-B job in the over 400 companies in the Houston area. I gave specific companies to apply to and even invited you to PM me and I would provide even more information to help you. I never saw a response, nor do I have a PM from you. You keep saying you are having such a hard time, yet you have so many resources here that attempt to help you and yet you have not taken the initiative to pursue those resources. That speaks a great deal of your character and work ethic.

It's not going to fall into your lap. You are competing as an EMT-B in one of the most competitive markets there is. The qualifications on your resume are par with others, none of them stand out having a competitive edge. As such, you have to sell yourself in person. The paper isn't cutting it, you have to take it to the next level. It requires additional effort on your part.

Good luck!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2011)

Amber said:


> I should have said this one was for an ER, as an ER tech....makes total since now right?
> 
> Should I add a paragraph in my cover letter to something of this effect?
> 
> Also, please note the large absence in my last medical position, from 07-09 I worked as a cake decorator for New Beginnings Wedding Chapel in Cleveland, TX. In '09 I had a daughter what was a micro-preemie and have had to spend all of my time ensuring her health, and getting her to a point where she would be accepted in to a daycare, so I could pursue my medical career further.



Might be better to not mention premature baby in resume or cover letter as might trigger thought that you will need lots of sick days.  Mention homemaker or full time mom to explain time off work. 

And remember often its not what you know but who you know that lands you a job.  Take advantage of the contacts you have made here, sounds like at least one has offered some help.


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

Flight-LP said:


> What is this "OSHA" certification you documented? Also, it is HIPAA, not HIPPA. Typos on a resume are not well received. The gap in employment has already been addressed, but I too will emphasize that you do need to account for those dates.
> 
> Amber,
> Here's my issue with what you typed. In previous threads, I submitted to you some valuable information on how to find an EMT-B job in the over 400 companies in the Houston area. I gave specific companies to apply to and even invited you to PM me and I would provide even more information to help you. I never saw a response, nor do I have a PM from you. You keep saying you are having such a hard time, yet you have so many resources here that attempt to help you and yet you have not taken the initiative to pursue those resources. That speaks a great deal of your character and work ethic.
> ...



With all due respect....You told me to go to the phone book or google, and that is exactly what I did, you did not provide anything additional. And I did pm you with a company, and your response was what i already knew...not the best, not the worst, so what help was that? I have continued to talk to people on this thread among seeking help at my college with instructors and such. So how does that speak against my character or work ethic? I dont expect anything to fall in to my lap, if i did why would have took the time to put out this many resumes and speak to countless people? What do you suggest I do then if i cant get a interview after submitting my resume and completing their online applications like they have said? Just go sit there and demand an interview? Um no! Thats rude, and makes me look completely foolish! 

And the other OSHA and HIPAA (thank you on correcting that) things, Its some thing we had to do, and got a certificate thing for it, and the people that helped with my resume said to put it in there. So trying to take advice, I did.


----------



## Amber (Sep 18, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Might be better to not mention premature baby in resume or cover letter as might trigger thought that you will need lots of sick days.  Mention homemaker or full time mom to explain time off work.
> 
> And remember often its not what you know but who you know that lands you a job.  Take advantage of the contacts you have made here, sounds like at least one has offered some help.



Ok ill change it to a full time mom and homemaker. Thanks.


----------



## silver (Sep 18, 2011)

Amber said:


> Ok ill change it to a full time mom and homemaker. Thanks.



I don't know if thats the best idea. Leave a gap, and always prepare to talk about the reason why.

Try looking around in regards to a skills based resume. Ive never seen it used in EMS, but it is really beneficial for people who have gaps.


----------



## frdude1000 (Sep 18, 2011)

Do not simply list example your administrative skills.  Use action verbs, such as "Proficient in Microsoft Office, etc."

Again, for your experience, use more action verbs.  Maybe do not list every duty, just the most important and interesting ones

Work on a better Objective that is more interesting and that states what you are trying to accomplish.  Eg. Dedicated and compassionate Emergency Medical Technician seeking a full time position with a reputable EMS service.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Sep 19, 2011)

Also ER-Tech jobs are extremely hard to get without prior emt experience and most require phlebotomy as well.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 19, 2011)

Happy said:


> No, it isn't. If there is virtually no jobs in your area, or no  jobs that fit your qualifications, you can't get the job. And stop trying to argue.



Theres always jobs somewhere, its whether or not your willing to stoop to a lower level job. Happy, I'm not trying to argue but your statments are infact wrong or are opinions stated as fact. If you feel the need to take everything personal, you won't make it very far in this proffesion.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 19, 2011)

Amber said:


> I dont care what job it is.....as of last night, Ive even started putting resumes in for freaking medical assistant positions, now, those for night jobs are hard to come by.....I only say night jobs on those because they generally dont wanna work around school.



Might I suggest you stop putting in resumes? Go in person, talk, be outgoing, shake a hand. You'll get hired pretty quick.


----------

